# T's Guitars: more Japanese goodness



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 6, 2013)

ã&#8218;«ã&#8218;¹ã&#8218;¿ã&#402;.ã&#8218;ªã&#402;¼ã&#402;&#8364;ã&#402;¼ ã&#8218;®ã&#8218;¿ã&#402;¼ã&#8218;·ã&#402;§ã&#402;&#402;ã&#402;&#8212;ã&#8364;&#8364;T's Guitars

My current Mintjam heavy rotation got me curious to what kind of guitar a2c uses on this clip:



...and it's lead me to this company. Based in Nagano (same prefecture as where Fujigen is based), there's some very nice specimens here. Gotoh hardware, Buzz Feiten tuning system, very yummy. 

Arc Series







DST






DST-Classic






DST-Classic 24






DST24 Anniversary






I've actually seen these guitars in person in Japan 3 years ago, but didn't pay attention due to the hefty price tag. I'm kicking myself now for not trying some out... 

There's also a gallery for custom guitars too with plenty to ogle at.


----------



## Zado (Jun 6, 2013)

ok,now I'm ready,what's the price?


----------



## Malkav (Jun 6, 2013)

I find the ARC very attractive  very cool headstock shape


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 6, 2013)

everytime i read 't-' in front of anything, i'm always thinking tranny...


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 6, 2013)

wow, gorgeous.

expensive as hell, but gorgeous


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 6, 2013)

soliloquy said:


>


Oh dear god...


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful guitars. Probably cheaper for those of here in the states to just order a Suhr or Anderson though...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 6, 2013)

That classic 24 is all kinds of sexy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2013)

Some vids off Ikebe's channel:





And while we're at it, more a2c/Mintjam awesomesauce:


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 7, 2013)

Gorgeous 3+3 headstock on those. Love that design.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 7, 2013)

Malkav said:


> I find the ARC very attractive  very cool headstock shape


 









To me it seems like they improved the Schecter Tempest shape. A less extreme angle for the cutaways. Very beautiful axe!


----------



## asher (Jun 7, 2013)

Those ARCs are the tits.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 5, 2013)

So it turns out a2c actually has a custom:






Complete with moon inlay on 1st fret, and Mintjam logo on the 12th. 

EDIT: More pics


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 7, 2013)

A new demo on a DST Deluxe from a band called Serenade. They released a new mini album called Growl a few months back. 



And that guitar shows up here too (after the Dragonfly 7 string).



More taste of the album here for those interested. 

And also some more a2c goodness:


----------



## bnosam (Jul 7, 2013)

Want so baaaad


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 7, 2013)

wow. These are gorgeous.


----------



## apollosol (Jul 7, 2013)

¥ 399,000!?!?!?! That's more than $65,000 according to google.....

Only if the guitar had a button where it would play the 'Crying Moon' outro solo instantly on its own. Actual fretting and string plucking included.





.....Better make me a sandwich too.... > >


----------



## blanco (Jul 7, 2013)

apollosol said:


> ¥ 399,000!?!?!?! That's more than $65,000 according to google.....
> 
> Only if the guitar had a button where it would play the 'Crying Moon' outro solo instantly on its own. Actual fretting and string plucking included.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure its meant to be in japanese yen which would make it around the $4000 mark.


----------



## narad (Jul 7, 2013)

blanco said:


> I'm pretty sure its meant to be in japanese yen which would make it around the $4000 mark.



Yes. Common sense > direct pasting into Google. 

Don't be one of these people:
GPS Tracking Disaster: Japanese Tourists Drive Straight into the Pacific - ABC News


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeez, I've seen some super cool guitar stuff from Japan lately! The guitars are extremely tasty, and I'm really, really liking what I'm hearing from MintJam! a2c's guitar skills are ridiculous, and his playing is so tasty. As always, Bloody_Inferno, you know some cool stuff I don't


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 8, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> Jeez, I've seen some super cool guitar stuff from Japan lately! The guitars are extremely tasty, and I'm really, really liking what I'm hearing from MintJam! a2c's guitar skills are ridiculous, and his playing is so tasty. As always, Bloody_Inferno, you know some cool stuff I don't


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/159528-g5-project-ever-heard-them.html

Enjoy!


----------



## pylyo (Jul 8, 2013)

wow man, few years ago I stumbled on the same video as in the first post and I was dying to get an answer what guitar is that blue one but never got a reply from the guy. 

Finally...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 8, 2013)

bloodyinferno is always come up with cool stuffs i need!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 8, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> everytime i read 't-' in front of anything, i'm always thinking tranny...



Well, in your defense these do have a 1/4" plug where the input jack should be...


----------



## apollosol (Jul 8, 2013)

narad said:


> Yes. Common sense > direct pasting into Google.
> 
> Don't be one of these people:
> GPS Tracking Disaster: Japanese Tourists Drive Straight into the Pacific - ABC News



oops..... Didn't know China and JApan used the same symbol of currency...

Fair mistake! C'mon! lol


----------



## Metaloaf (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, these are nice. I'm really liking those ARC models but I'd probably get one like these:












Minus the headstock inlay


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 17, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A new demo on a DST Deluxe from a band called Serenade. They released a new mini album called Growl a few months back.



I should have mentioned that's Godspeed (G5 Project member and Capcom music composer). 

Here he is again with his T's DST22 Deluxe.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

trasherfromhell said:


>


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 17, 2013)

like this a lot...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> like this a lot...



Even though that is an ant-sized photo, I like it too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like the Arc-Special "Crying Moon" is now available as a sig. 

é³æ¥½ã¦ãããMintJamã®a2cã·ã°ãã¼ãã£ã¼ã¢ãã«ãç»å ´ï¼ | T's Guitars






Neck: Honduras Mahogany
Fingerboard: Ebony with custom inlay
Scale: 628mm (24.75 inch)
Frets: Jescar FW9665NS
Body top: Flame Maple
Body back: Mahogany (solid)
Pickups: DH-450n / DH-560b
Bridge: TonePros
Control: Volume x1, Tone x1 (Tap SW)
Option: Buzz Feiten Tuning System


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought I would resurrect this thread with a video. Here's the aforementioned guitar in action, and holy shit, THAT is how you make a guitar speak. And the guitar looks even better in the video than it does in pictures!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice! 

I've been trying to learn Kamuy myself (albeit pretty badly) thanks to the G5 competition. I kinda wish a2c focused on that gorgeous outro melody, but this is great either way. And that tone...


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 8, 2014)

^ Yeah, I hadn't heard Kamuy until a2c showed up on my subscriptions feed on YouTube with that video . I'm slightly afraid of trying to play it  but I think I'll give it a go anyway. That song is friggin' beautiful, and the intro/outro melody is gorgeous, as you rightly pointed out; sounds so... serene and peaceful. Reminds me of something from the latest console Zelda games, for some reason (TP and SS).

As for the guitar itself, I am in absolute love with both the rhythm and lead tones he's getting in that video. So much cream and oomph with just the perfect amount of bite! 

Also relevant is this *magnificent* cover of Kamuy that this dude is playing with a T's Guitar (same one that a2c used to use before he got his sig):



EDIT: now that I read your post again, Bloody_Inferno... what's that G5 competition you're talking about?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 8, 2014)

Check out the G5 Project thread, I recently bumped it with the full details, in english as well. 

And there's already a ton of submissions on youtube, the Kamuy cover you posted being one of them.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh, sweet, I found it already. Thanks!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 6, 2014)

Arc-Special a2c

Mintjam guitarist a2c gets a new Arc Special sig: Prometheus.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sweet God, that thing is sexy af. I love how the flamed maple fretboard binding looks with that color, and I'm actually really digging that 1st fret inlay.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 7, 2014)

apollosol said:


> oops..... Didn't know China and JApan used the same symbol of currency...
> 
> Fair mistake! C'mon! lol



The Japanese Yen, Chinese Yuan and Korean Won all share a common origin, and use the same Chinese character.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 3, 2015)

????????? ?????????????? T?s Guitars???????????????

Tri-Offensive/Trix/solo artist Yuya Komoguchi tries out a few guitars:






Arc-STD24



Vena22



DST-DX22



DST-Classic24



Arc-Hollow


----------



## bloc (Apr 6, 2015)

Digging the 3-on-each-side headstocks but damn I can't get behind those 6-in-line ones


----------



## O00Coolzero00O (Apr 7, 2015)

Those are some sweet looking axes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2015)

Just for the record, yes they make 7s. As demonstrated by this dude doing a G.O.D. cover:


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jun 10, 2015)

You can always tell a Japanese guitar when you see one. Gorgeous instruments, always.


----------



## narad (Jun 10, 2015)

Whoa, never saw a T's 7 before.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 10, 2015)

soliloquy said:


> everytime i read 't-' in front of anything, i'm always thinking tranny...


...which is kind of appropriate, considering the arc looks like it can't decide whether it wants to be a single cutout or a double cutout...

...which actually makes it all kinds of intriguing.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm actually not really a fan of either headstock  

but overall, yeah, these look & sound awesome


----------



## narad (Jun 12, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> ...which is kind of appropriate, considering the arc looks like it can't decide whether it wants to be a single cutout or a double cutout...
> 
> ...which actually makes it all kinds of intriguing.



It wants to be a double cutaway.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 23, 2015)

Yamato (Masaoka) of G5 Project and G.O.D. Guitarists On Demand has got himself a signature model. 

T's Guitars »













At first I thought it was just a slight modified standard looking ARC model, but then I realised that it was a 27" scale. Choice of woods between Alder and Honduras Mahogany are optional as well.


----------

